# 12v 20w led floodlight opinion needed



## 3Diver (May 16, 2011)

Is this too good to be true? thinking of running this off a 12v battery for spotting things but the price has me abit skeptical at the quality, has anyone used one? thanks

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20W-12V-...ltDomain_0&hash=item27bb0767f5#ht_3452wt_1218


----------



## deadrx7conv (May 16, 2011)

I have the 50w equivalent. I use a 12v battery(deep cycle marine/rv) and a solar panel for charging. It works great. 

My only regret is that the cool-white color can be a bit annoying. Since I need a couple more, I'll be buying the warm white ones next time.


----------



## Benson (May 17, 2011)

You say "for spotting things", but that's a floodlight, not a spotlight. If you actually want a spotlight, the quality won't even come into it, because it simply won't do what you want.


----------



## 3Diver (May 17, 2011)

Yep to spot things upto 5 metres away and light up the sea floor, is it bright enough to do that? good to see the 50w one is working great for you deadrxtconv, was thinking getting a 20ah battery put it in a back pack and then walk around with the light.


----------



## deadrx7conv (May 18, 2011)

It should be able to light up a wall at 5 meters. It might not be concentrated enough to cut through water to a dark sea floor. Testing time. Unless you reseal it well, I wouldn't dunk it. 

BTW, there is no way that a generic LED will give you 2000 lumens, >85CRI, and 5500-6000k. If its 5500-6000K, I bet CRI is in the upper 60's to lower 70's. And, if it was truly 85CRI, they would be proud to mention the brand/PN/type of LED that could do that. For a generic 20w LED, if you get 80CRI at 3000k, with 1500lm, you hit a home run. Expect a lot less than what is promised in the description. My 50w is very low CRI, way too high K(CCT), but it seems to give a wallop of blinding lumens. I call it a flood light of annoyance since at night, the green grass reflects white, the red bricks on the house reflect white, and the blacktop driveway glares.... you guess it, white!


----------



## 3Diver (May 19, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> It should be able to light up a wall at 5 meters. It might not be concentrated enough to cut through water to a dark sea floor. Testing time. Unless you reseal it well, I wouldn't dunk it.
> 
> BTW, there is no way that a generic LED will give you 2000 lumens, >85CRI, and 5500-6000k. If its 5500-6000K, I bet CRI is in the upper 60's to lower 70's. And, if it was truly 85CRI, they would be proud to mention the brand/PN/type of LED that could do that. For a generic 20w LED, if you get 80CRI at 3000k, with 1500lm, you hit a home run. Expect a lot less than what is promised in the description. My 50w is very low CRI, way too high K(CCT), but it seems to give a wallop of blinding lumens. I call it a flood light of annoyance since at night, the green grass reflects white, the red bricks on the house reflect white, and the blacktop driveway glares.... you guess it, white!


 
Thanks for the info, wont be dunking it in water just holding it with my hand walking along the jetty, for the price should be a good buy, any problems with overheating i should be worried about??


----------



## deadrx7conv (May 19, 2011)

Mine doesn't run too hot because it is very big. 

20w isn't to bad when considering the size of the light.


----------

